# New rabbit not eating 24+ hours - any worries?



## brentr (Apr 24, 2011)

I picked up my new rabbits yesterday.  Two NZ does and one NZ buck.  The does were bred a few days before I got them.  I put them in their new hutches and one doe and the buck are doing fine - feed and water both used, rabbit droppings under the cage.

The other doe, however, is puzzling me.  It doesn't appear that she has touched her food or water and there are no signs that she has urinated or had a bowel movement.  How worried should I be?

Comparing her to the other doe, all else seems to be OK; she doesn't appear to be breathing faster, no obvious signs of stress or discomfort.  She seems more content to stay in one place and not move around as much.

Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 24, 2011)

I am not an expert by any means, but I will share my experience with you.  When I brought my French Lops home last May the 2 does were 4 months, and the buck a little younger.  For months they did all their eating, drinking and pooping/peeing in the middle of the night.

The breeder sent me home with the brand of pellets she was using, and I slowly introduced the brand I like over a period of about 2 weeks and the switch over went without a hitch.

Are your new rabbits on a different brand of pellets and did you change their drinking set up from bottles to bowls or visa versa?

If someone with more experience does not post soon, I would call your breeder.


----------



## brentr (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the input.  Same food brand as breeder, same bowl setup - dishes for both feed/water. I haven't switched to a water bottle, etc.


----------



## rickerra (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation.  I just brought home a mature (2yo) breeding trio... and both of my does were mated prior to pickup also.

I was thinking that they hardly seem to be eating.  One of my does keeps knocking the feeder off.  I think I finally got that wired down good now.  The buck seems okay, but I guess I just expected them all to eat more.  They all have appear to have pee/poop'ed... so that's good.

I don't know the previous brand brand of feed used... so I'm probably using a different kind.  But they did all figure out the water bottles... after previously using dishes... although I think they had used bottles previously before previous owner got annoyed with the bottles freezing in the winter.

So I would say... keep watching the doe.  I'm betting it's just the stress of the move and new home.  Sounds like your doing everything right you can.

Cheers!

ETA... oh and I just gave them each a carrot... and they all munched it down... so they are all at least eating.  Good luck!


----------



## brentr (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the perspective.  I'm pleased to report that she's eating and drinking.  I've determined she is just less skittish than the other rabbits.  What I thought was illness is just laziness! She's on the go.  Now I just have to keep my fingers crossed that both the does are indeed pregnant.  Should have litters in three weeks if all went well.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe tempt her with a tablespoon of oats on top of her feed.

Have a good day!


----------

